# User opinion request



## mukul (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm finding a very tempting sale of Canon CS100 Connect Station.

Is any one using this? Does this help in ever clumsy task of photo storage? I'm very lazy about that.
So please suggest.

Sale link


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 15, 2017)

You can store your photos on it. Since it has a internal hard drive, anything on it can be lost when the drive finally fails. Its just part of a storage solution, and someone without a robust backup setup can lose all their images.

I was not impressed by it.


----------



## LDS (Oct 15, 2017)

mukul said:


> Is any one using this? Does this help in ever clumsy task of photo storage? I'm very lazy about that.
> So please suggest.



Just to store photos, IMHO it's not a great device - unless you have no PC, although if you have a compatible camera you can just put it on the device and have the photo downloaded. On the other side, it just supports only USB 2.0, and CF cards (no CFast) - depending on the camera(s) you have it can make it obsolete soon.

If you think to use its other features a lot - i.e. using it to display photo/videos on a TV, use its apps, etc., and have no other device for that, depending on the price may be enough attractive.

For photo storage a couple of external disks, and preferably a DAS/NAS with some redundancy are better solutions. A single disk is always a higher risk.

Even the EOS Utilities does a decent job of downloading photos and organize them automatically, for simple needs.


----------

